# A history of Anxiety/depression



## Mighty Medic (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, so I have looked at a few things (different threads on quite a few websites) and have found varying answers to my question. Will a history of anxiety and depression hinder my chances of being hired after school or, worse yet, disqualify me altogether? 

In all honesty my history with it was not nearly as bad as people seem to think. They hear the words depression and anxiety and raise a red flag. I was in high school when this happened. I had a home environment that was very mentally unhealthy because of a father who, let's face it, just didn't care. So my mom took me to the doctor. The combination of everything I had going on at home and school and work was getting to me and I had no one to talk to about it. so I bottled it up. Never a good idea. I would let the littlest things get to me. I was prescribed medication and told to go see a therapist which I did. A little while afterwards when I was graduated from high school and learned to deal with things differently, I stopped seeing my therapist and asked my doctor to take me off the meds. And here I am, almost two years later with absolutely no problems. Like it never even happened. 

It has been a big pain as I am currently trying to pursue a job in the Navy as a hospital corpsman. And this is my backup if they decide they don't want me. Almost the same thing, just in the civilian sector. My worries lie with it being just as big of a problem outside of the military.


----------



## KneecapBTLS (Jul 1, 2013)

MM,

Can you clarify what it is you're going to school for (Basic/Medic) and what it is you're applying to?  Fire dept? Governmental/private/third service?  You mention something being your backup if you're not accepted as a Navy Corpsman, but I'm not sure people know what you're referring to as the backup.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 1, 2013)

When it comes to getting hired In Private EMS I can say you will most likely have zero problems. A lot of my coworkers are on antidepressants and have no issues. As long as you think you are mentally a me to do the job, then I see no problem. 

As far as fire departments and government jobs, in not sure. I think it will vary, I don't know I they are allowed to ask past medical history or if they care. But I have no knowledge of how that side works. 

Good luck.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Jul 1, 2013)

If you don't feel it's an issue I wouldn't be so hung up on it. Do you also have a hx of skinning your knees, wrecking your bike, etc. they aren't problems now either are they. Forget about it. Move on.


----------



## Medicine (Jul 25, 2013)

*Reply*

Just don think you are depressed and your problem will be solved.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 25, 2013)

If depression or anxiety history were to stand in the way, most people wouldn't work.

I only worry about people with histories of psychosis , hearing voices, etc etc. Depression and anxiety are more common than one might think


----------

